# What Is Eta?



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

I understand that Raymond Weil watches are of rather recent manufacture. This one has a day date and some stones which I think may be rhinestones. The movement had S642 and ETA 2671 engraved on it.It's automatic. I don't know what ETA means... and, any idea as to manufacture year?


----------



## Thomasr (Oct 11, 2011)

eta is the manufacturer of the movement, according to there sale spiel it stands for 'elegance, technology, accuracy' think there is a wiki page on it


----------



## alexcanton-dutari (Jun 28, 2013)

yes, just checked it... , Thomasr. Thank you... This is more fun than running after my little grandchildren on my wheelchair... :thumbup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

The ETA website used to say it stood for "Ebauches Technologies something or other".

Tricky cuckoo clock making buggers. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## aroma (Dec 11, 2009)

ETA was spun off ETernA way back in the 1930s (I believe) as a movement manufacturer and it supplied other watch manufacturers (inc Rolex and Breitling) with movements. Later on it was swallowed up by the Swatch group and is still churning out good movements - even the latest Co-Axial used by Omega.

Cheers


----------



## apm101 (Jun 4, 2011)

You'll find ETA movements in many, many watches, from relatively cheap offerings to higher end stuff like Breitling and Omega. Nowt wrong with them- the 2824 is a bit of a fave in the boutique market and considered a good, reliable workhorse (I have 3 watches that have it in, all keep very good time). Our esteemed host Roy also uses them in a number of his.


----------

